# ash bowls



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2012)

First one is endgrain turned, a first for me. Finish is wipe on oil poly. second one is the most amazeing piece of curly ash I have ever seen, dug it out of a friends firwood pile. Finish is wipe on oil poly.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 21, 2012)

I have to agree with you on that ash. That is absolutely incredible. The grain has some serious depth. Very nice work.


----------



## phinds (Jan 21, 2012)

really nice


----------

